# Bosch DAF220K Vs. Craftsman 4-in-1 Digital Angle Finder



## snakyjake (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with both the Bosch and Craftsman?

The Craftsman is $45 cheaper. Is the extra $45 on the Bosch going to be worth it (perhaps the Bosch has a case for tool protection)?

Thanks in advance.
Jake


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nope*

Haven't used a digital angle finder as of yet.


----------



## Woodshingle (Nov 10, 2010)

*Digital Angle Finder*

Take a look at this one 
*MLCS 9319 0 to 180 Degree Digital Angle Ruler/Protractor*

*It's $30 on Amazon.*


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I've had the Bosch for about five years now. I honestly have only used it a handful of times. Bosch vs. Craftsman is a no brainer for me. Mine never came with a case, but I had an extra Stabila case so it rides around in that.


----------

